# Hymer accessories



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dear all

We are about to hopefully, purchase our first Hymer.  
Being unfamiliar with the add-ons, can anyone tell us which extras are a good bet, and offer a ggod buy if already on the van? Racks and boxes are one thing, but what about solar panels, satellite receivers and air con - I know there is a lot or personal preference involved, but we wondered what extras would sway you to purchase one van compared to another - what is best VFM?
I notice that a lot of the ones with satellites say 'not tested' - is this a risk, then that they might not work? :? 

Thanks in advance!!

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris 
I wouldn't let any accessory sway me in the choice between two vans. 
Assuming both vans are in similar condition I would base my decission on millage, service history and number of previous owners. 
If they were still level pegging I would then put air con followed by solar panels at the top of the list desirables. Others will disagree, which is to be expected. 
Accessories as you say are very much a personal choice dictated by your need and or desire .. 

Jim


----------



## 90212 (May 1, 2005)

My No1 accesessory was fitted to our last Hymer motorhome, a 1997 B544. It is a Siemens roof mounted Solar Panel. This allowed us to spend 4 weeks touring France this summer, wild camping and using camping aires without worrying about power for the van or the need for mains hookup, I feel this gave us the real freedom that motorhoming should be all about. We also spent quite a few weekends in UK on CLs without mains power. We have replaced the Hymer & intend to fit a solar panel to our new motorhome soon.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
Welcome to the site.    
In my opinion the multitude of add ons actually add very little to the value of the vehicle and as already said its all down to personal preference. If I were you I would draw up a list which dictated size of vehicle, layout (which usually determines the length) and absolute "must have" features. Then the list of highly desirable then the "would like" bits. We had air con and a genny on our Hymer, used the aircon rarely but it was fantastic and the genny got started twice, I would prefer solar and inverters I think in preference. An awning was an absolute must to us and luckily we got what we wanted. the most important thing I think is to find the van that ticks all your important boxes and is as good as possible for its year and negotiate hard to get a realistic bargain. Remember that price is not everything and the overall condition will pay dividends in the end.

Good luck in your search

Keith


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Further to my brief PM last night night.
I tend to agree, in principle, with Keith of kands comments. 

It is important to get the major things right first !! The really major things are the base vehicle and bodywork followed by the inside. If you are not sure don't rush in. You will be spending a lot of money, it may be worth hiring the model you are interested in for a w/e. Certainly, make sure you have a decent test drive and listen and observe ( swaying on a corner or when being passed by a heavy are sure signs on a 644 that air-rides are needed).

Extras should be regarded as adding value for money and are very much personal preferences. IMO, because I do lots of wild/free camping and spend long periods in Europe battery power and solar panels come high on my list.
I have a built- in generator that will drive the air-con without hookup but rarely use it. That is about £5000 of nominal value but it was in the 'van I wanted when I bought it !!
I guess my 2nd favourite extra is my Oyster sat. TV aerial - this enables me to watch UK TV progs in most of W. Europe ( as this would cost about £2K to fit it's worth considering).
Wind out awnings are almost standard fit on HYmers - again I wouldn't bother with a safari room ( In fact I have a nearly new one that I must get around to selling).
Bicycle racks and/or scooter racks are pretty common but not terribly expensive to fit anyway.
I hope this helps and good luck,


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi I would echo everything said....having bought our very first M/H ever! our 10 year old Hymer S700, just a couple of months back it had one carefull owner full Mercedes service history..it had solar panels but this was by the by....low Km and extreemly good condition throughout.....when we brought it back I had it serviced by Mercedes trucks in sheffiled the comments by the fitters was very reasuring it also flew through the MOT.

Best of luck with your purchase!

We have bought the extras and fitted a towbar have been very selective and got some extreemly good bargains inc from the USA which wouldn't add much value!. so go for the basic and you wont be dissapointed


Captainking


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Accessories*

I disagree, to me the add on's are worth a great deal , having just sold my B544 I was looking for a 644 with rear lounge, Hymer m/cycle slide out rack , self seeking sat tv, air con ,reversing camera, solar panel,oven and cd player. I looked at one with non of these except rear lounge with 30, 000 miles on the clock and one with 35,000 with all of them except an oven and solar panel, but it did have alloy wheels and electric mirrors and an invertor. I would prefer to forgo 5,000 miles for all these add on's considering with proper servicing it could do 150,000 miles and see me out.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Accessories*



rommel said:


> I would prefer to forgo 5,000 miles for all these add on's considering with proper servicing it could do 150,000 miles and see me out.


I agree with your assessment, 5k is nothing on a diesel engine..... a different story had it been 50k .. I would then go for the lower millage and forget the accessories..

Jim


----------

